# custom tires wheels, use motorcycle wheels?



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a multipurpose post, I am interested in a "what if" type scenario where motorcycle tires are used as opposed to much wider/heavier street tires. The object off most EV's is economy, so since performance realistically isn't an issue then.......
so how do I go about putting these types of rims/tires on a standard car? what are the benefits/risks of doing so? rather do the benefits out weigh the risks? at only about 3" per tire of road contact road friction is reduced substantially, as well as rotational mass, and drag "tires are narrower and round", the tires would wear more quickly depending on the conditions, and driving in inclaimant weather would not be good for insurance premiums. any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I would suspect that m/c tyres would cost more, not last as long, become dangerously bald in the centre very quickly, cause concern for your insurers and not reduce your rolling resistance.

No evidence for that, just a gut feeling.

I have read of bikers trying to switch to car tyres to get better tyre life and reduce costs. Mainly those long distance freeway cruisers who don't corner much I think.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Brutal handling...."this thing corners like a cow on ice"! Also, motorcycle wheels are not designed to handle any amount of side load. Unless you are designing some kind of leaning tadpole trike, I would suggest you stay away from motorcycle parts.

Later,
Keith


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

NintendoKD said:


> This is a multipurpose post, I am interested in a "what if" type scenario where motorcycle tires are used as opposed to much wider/heavier street tires. The object off most EV's is economy, so since performance realistically isn't an issue then.......
> so how do I go about putting these types of rims/tires on a standard car? what are the benefits/risks of doing so? rather do the benefits out weigh the risks? at only about 3" per tire of road contact road friction is reduced substantially, as well as rotational mass, and drag "tires are narrower and round", the tires would wear more quickly depending on the conditions, and driving in inclaimant weather would not be good for insurance premiums. any thoughts?
> 
> thanks


What are you building again? You could have narrow rims made if needed and just use narrow tires. Nice 3 1/2" wide Radials. Gives a little foot print yet retains the benefits of the radial. Built for cars not motorcycles. Coker Tire makes nice narrow tires. 135/15 would fit that bill. Just be sure you have a narrow rim to go along with that narrow tire.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw an article on an old hot rodder doing this, he built an EV and used motorcycle tires, I don't know how that worked for him, which is why I proposed the idea here first. I am building my MR2 Spyder, to be a mean EV.


----------

